# En Monserrate la jarana continúa



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En Monserrate la jarana continúa









_Pedro Otiniano en el barrio de Monserrate recuerda junto al guitarrista Pablo Canela las jaranas de antaño en el barrio cuna del criollismo. Después de 35 años Cecilia Bracamonte regresó a la plazuela donde ganó su primera verbena musical. _ 

ES CONSIDERADO LA CUNA DEL CRIOLLISMO • Zona de la Lima antigua es famosa por ser “la casa” del gran Rafael Matallana y por sus interminables jornadas de rompe y raja.
• La cantante Cecilia Bracamonte, nacida en el barrio, regresó a Monserrate –junto con La República– luego de 35 años.
• El bolerista Pedrito Otiniano, vecino del barrio Huancavelica, recuerda a los grandes cantores y las fiestas de antaño.

Luigi Faura.

Hablar del barrio de Monserrate es hablar de Lima. De la Lima de antaño. De jaranas interminables, alegría y música criolla en plena ebullición. De calles limpias y casonas coloniales bien cuidadas. De alegría, cajón y palos trinadores. De pura replana, chelas al polo y arróspide con patiño (1). Monserrate es Rafael Matallana, el Caballero de la Canción. Es el Cuartel Primero, el club Bocanegra, el Huancavelica, el Sentir de los Barrios, el Felipe Pinglo. Es Lucha Reyes, los hermanos Dávila, Cecilia Bracamonte y Edith Barr. Monserrate fue, es y será la canción criolla del Perú. 

La jarana 

“Las jaranas, si bien se podían armar cualquier día de la semana, se organizaban principalmente los sábados. Nos encerrábamos en algún club musical o en casa de un vecino, se destapaba la primera chela o una media res (2), cogíamos las guitarras y los cajones y no había nada ni nadie que pudiese detenernos”. Pedro Otiniano, vecino desde siempre del barrio y gran bolerista peruano que ha hecho suspirar a toda limeña que frise la base cinco, narra cómo eran estas fiestas inacabables que han hecho famosos a barrios tan populares como Monserrate o Barrios Altos y a músicos extraordinarios como el ‘Chavo’ Velásquez o Aurelio Collantes, la voz de la tradición.

“Por ejemplo, las jaranas más grandes las hacíamos en el Club La Unión. Cerrábamos la plaza del mismo nombre y nos quedábamos cantando a voz en cuello hasta las 8 de la mañana. El club se llenaba y nadie quería salir. Ahí los jóvenes nos nutríamos de los repertorios de los más grandes –continúa Pedrito–, cantaban a voz en cuello, nada de micrófonos. Cantores de la talla de Emiliano Loayza, el ‘Toro’ Vivanco, la reina y señora de la canción criolla Jesús Vásquez”.

La fiesta criolla era acompañada con grandes frejoladas y al amanecer –como dice el Carreta–, para matar la furia asesina, un criollazo caldo de gallina. Y para los más avezados la última media res o la primera del día, según la resaca.

De vuelta al barrio

Si Rafael Matallana es el sinónimo del Monserrate clásico, Cecilia Bracamonte es el referente actual de la chiquilla del barrio que llegó a ser famosa cantando y continuando así la tradición criolla de este barrio considerado monumento histórico de la Nación.

Cecilia regresa a su barrio –junto a La República– después de 35 años y su impresión es un híbrido de nostalgia y sinsabor. Sinsabor por el deterioro de las calles y plazuelas –hace unos días se derrumbó el segundo piso de una casa de la calle Tayacaja dejando a 7 familias sin techo–. 

Nostalgia por los amigos que ya no ve, por los partidos de fulbito que jugó en la pista, por los campeonatos de trompo que organizó. Nostalgia por su terruño. Aquel que la cobijó durante sus primeros 15 años de vida y de donde salió como ganadora de la Verbena musical Inca Kola organizada un sábado hace casi cuatro décadas en la plazuela hoy llamada Monserrate, frente a la comisaría. El resto, su éxito, es historia viva y conocida. 

Cecilia no pudo gozar de las jaranas criollas de Monserrate porque era aún muy chica. Sin embargo, recuerda el hálito de magia que envolvía a estas fiestas que conglomeraba a los consagrados con los aficionados en los distintos clubes musicales o centros culturales, para los más refinados. 

“Yo era muy joven y en esa época los chiquillos no participábamos de las grandes jaranas. Pero recuerdo que eran grandiosas. Las jaranas duraban 5 ó 6 días. En el Bocanegra, el Club Unión o el Sentir de los Barrios, de donde salgo yo, profesionales de la canción como Rafael Matallana, los Virreyes del Perú, Alberto Urquizo, Víctor Reyes se dedicaban a sacar música, intérpretes, guitarristas. Cerraban la puerta y echaban la llave en una botija donde había licor. Nadie podía irse hasta acabarse esa botija”, evoca.

Época de oro

La intérprete de ‘Hombre con H’ recuerda también que en esas épocas el barrio y Lima entera se movían al son de los criollos. Salir a caminar por el centro era encontrarse con los grandes, con aquellos que sonaban en la radio y aparecían en la incipiente televisión peruana. Era en plena época de la ebullición de la canción criolla. Las estrellas del momento eran Esther Granados, Jesús Vásquez, los Ases del Perú.

“Era común encontrarse con Óscar Avilés en el cine Tauro, donde se organizaban verbenas criollas todos los fines de semana. Nicomédes Santa Cruz paraba por la calle San Martín, a la vuelta de mi casa (cuadra 3 del jirón Angaraes). Una vez que salí a caminar lo vi parado en la esquina del cine Venecia a Augusto Polo Campos. Me acerqué y le pedí un autógrafo. No lo podía creer, el gran Polo Campos me dio su autógrafo. Años después trabajamos juntos en Panamericana Televisión”, rememora con emoción Cecilia y deja atrás por hoy tanto recuerdo. En la noche tiene un show en el Satchmo, como todos los fines de semana de mayo, y tiene que dejar todo listo. 

Antes de salir de su barrio natal, la Bracamonte mira en derredor y pide que se recupere ese halo de magia que convirtió a Monserrate en el epicentro de la Lima criolla, de la fiesta, las canciones maravillosas y la jarana interminable. 

Rescatando el barrio

Actualmente la municipalidad de Lima está llevando a cabo el programa Lima Linda con el objetivo de recuperar varios de los sitios históricos de la capital, uno de los cuales es el barrio de Monserrate. No sería raro que después de este remozamiento se reabran los antiguos clubes musicales y la jarana interminable vuelva por sus fueros. ¡Salud!

(1) Cerveza helada y arroz con pato.
(2) Media botella de ron Pomalca con gaseosa.

*Claves

EL CUARTEL PRIMERO. El gran bolerista Pedrito Otiniano prepara un disco cuyo nombre tentativo es La Fuerza Criolla del Cuartel Primero. En él participan el cantante y guitarrista Pablo Alarco así como cantantes del club Bocanegra, de la Peña Cuartel Primero y el propio Otiniano. El disco debe salir en los primeros días de julio próximo.
DE GIRA. Cecilia Bracamonte prepara una gira de 2 meses que la llevará por Estados Unidos, Japón, Corea, Malasia y Barcelona (España).*


Recuperando la Lima de ayer

1. Lima Linda es el programa mediante el cual la municipalidad ejecuta trabajos con el fin de revalorar esta cuna del criollismo que es Monserrate. Los trabajos consisten en la recuperación de pistas, veredas, pintado de fachadas, postes, bancas, sardineles, siembra de árboles y eliminación de desmonte para lo cual cuentan con la ayuda de los vecinos quienes colaboran con lo que pueden, con dinero o con mano de obra. Las obras para recuperar este barrio de 32 manzanas comprenden el pintado de 51 mil 600 m2 de fachadas y 644 postes, así como el parchado 5 mil m2 de pistas.

2. En el club Huancavelica, por ejemplo, el programa Lima Linda ya pintó la fachada. Con este motivo, los miembros de este club están preparando una jarana para el Día de la Madre. Quizá esta iniciativa permita que pronto se reabran los demás clubes musicales y vuelvan a sonar las voces de connotados y nuevos criollos que puedan, como antaño, darle lustre a este barrio que es, sin dudas, la música criolla del Perú.

3. El programa Lima Linda ya ha recuperado el Parque Universitario, la Plaza Mayor, Lima cuadrada, las avenidas Abancay y Tacna y la zona comercial de Barrios Altos. En Monserrate los trabajos se realizan en la avenida Emancipación y en los jirones Conde de Superunda, Tayacaja, Callao, Ica, Huancavelica, Chancay, Cañete y Angaraes, entre otros .


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Recuperando la Lima de ayer
> 
> 1. Lima Linda es el programa mediante el cual la municipalidad ejecuta trabajos con el fin de revalorar esta cuna del criollismo que es Monserrate. Los trabajos consisten en la recuperación de pistas, veredas, pintado de fachadas, postes, bancas, sardineles, siembra de árboles y eliminación de desmonte para lo cual cuentan con la ayuda de los vecinos quienes colaboran con lo que pueden, con dinero o con mano de obra. Las obras para recuperar este barrio de 32 manzanas comprenden el pintado de 51 mil 600 m2 de fachadas y 644 postes, así como el parchado 5 mil m2 de pistas.
> 
> ...


Qu ebueno , que mal que yo ni sepa donde queda ese barrio :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El Barrio de monserrat, queda entre las av. Tacna y Alfonso Ugarte, La plazuela de Monserrate es realmente bella, Tiene casonas coloniales y hasta una iglesia del mismo nombre, yo he pasado muchas veces por alli, ya que estudie en el centro de lima, y este era camino obligado para llegar al local donde haciamos deporte, lo malo, para variar, es que hay muchos choros, de noche es bravazo, hay calles con casas tan antiguas que me hace recordar a algunas calles de la Habana.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, es un barrio bastante interesante, espero que logren recuperarlo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ojala se recupere la zona! Suena muy interesante el barrio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si, me acuerdo que la gente de mi cole se iba a mechar en una de las calles de montserrat, que siempre paraba vacia, o sino debajo del puente Sta Rosa.


----------

